# Escaped Alabama Inmate Injures Deputy & Trooper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Escaped Alabama Inmate Injures Deputy, Trooper Before Dying in Shootout
The Associated Press


MONTGOMERY, Ala.- A state inmate overpowered a St. Clair County deputy and drove off in his patrol vehicle before dying in a Montgomery shootout that left a state trooper wounded. 

Department of Corrections spokesman Brian Corbett said the inmate, 45-year-old Ronald Stallworth, was serving time for assault, murder and kidnapping. Stallworth was an inmate at Hollman Correctional Facility at Atmore, Corbett said. 


The inmate was being transported for a court appearance around 2:35 p.m. when he overpowered part-time St. Clair County deputy Glenn Wilson in Chilton County, said St. Clair County Commissioner Stan Batemon. Stallworth stabbed Wilson multiple times with an unknown instrument, took his gun and stole his patrol car, running over Wilson's arm as he escaped, The Birmingham News reported. 

Wilson was treated at Shelby Baptist Medical Center. 

Officials said Stallworth fled south on I-65 in the stolen vehicle, setting off a high-speed police chase that ended with the shootout at the I-65/I-85 interchange in Montgomery. 

''Shots were fired,'' Department of Public Safety spokeswoman Martha Earnhardt said. ''An Alabama state trooper was shot and injured. The inmate was shot and killed.'' 

The trooper, whose name was not released, was shot in the hand. 

The shootout and subsequent police activity stopped traffic for hours in both directions on I-65. 

The Alabama Bureau of Investigation and the Montgomery Police Department are investigating the incident, Earnhardt said.


----------

